# How to make my Pearlweed carpet?



## lethalbrains (Feb 23, 2015)

I have a 40G tank(36''X15''X17''). My Lighting system is 2 T5 lighting(39 watts each) at 6500K. I have planted a section of my tank with pearl weed. 

I read that pearl weed tends to shoot upwards rather than carpet when it has low lighting. I figure that would be the case with my tank but I want a nice carpet of pearlweed. Is there anything, I could do to make it a carpet?


----------



## du3ce (Jan 26, 2013)

Just keep trimming the tops and replant it. It might take a while but u will get a carpet.


----------



## anastasisariel (Oct 4, 2009)

Just observe it at first. If you have high enough light the growth will grow upwards, get to a couple inches, and then start bending downward until it is flat against the substrate and new shoots will grow upward from it. If it does not do this then you will have to do what du3ce says as you really don't have adaquate lighting to just let it carpet on its own.


----------

